

France : The Senate confirms data collection in real time without a judge - cx42net
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.numerama.com%2Fmagazine%2F27780-le-senat-confirme-la-collecte-de-donnees-en-temps-reel-sans-juge.html&act=url

======
cx42net
With this law, France aligns their interest in the NSA style from the US.

For a clearer understanding of what this set of laws does, here's a summary :
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=ht...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fkorben.info%2Fles-
juges-ca-ne-sert-rien.html)

